# Does anybody have a set of MN3207 and 3102 that they would be willing to sell?



## StratsRNeat (Dec 13, 2021)

I've just finished a Caesar and the cabintech 3207 I got didn't work out, I could try with them again, but I'm leary, does anybody have a set they'd be willing to sell me?


----------



## Robert (Dec 13, 2021)

Cabintech is a reputable vendor, several folks here have gotten 3207's from them (myself included).

It's not _impossible _that you received a defective IC, but there could be some other issue.


What is your build doing?   Have you adjusted the BBD bias?


----------



## StratsRNeat (Dec 13, 2021)

I've read that. All of my voltages match what Fig described in another post within 5%, my LFOs fluctuate, all of the lights work fine, and I bypass and pass clean signal fine. As I turn up my blend knob the signal fades completely when biased between 4-6v on the 5th leg of IC3. I can get the pedal to do chorusy things at around 2.5 volts, but its very farty and distorted. With the pedal biased correctly I can trace signal with an audio probe all the way to pin 3 of IC3 and then there is nothing at pins 7 or 8. So, my thinking is, with all of the voltages correct, and the signal dying in IC3 that should be my culprit right? I am wide open to other solutions.


----------



## Cabintech (Dec 18, 2021)

If you think you might have a bum MN3207, just drop us a line and we will gladly send you a replacement.


----------



## xefned (Dec 18, 2021)

If that doesn't work out, let me know. I've got a few extra sets I probably won't use.


----------



## Sparky_mark (Dec 20, 2021)

xefned said:


> If that doesn't work out, let me know. I've got a few extra sets I probably won't use.


I'm looking for the same IC's for the Caesar if you have some spares that you'd be willing to part with? I've been hunting for ages now!


----------



## StratsRNeat (Dec 20, 2021)

Replaced the 3207 and it's working. Cabtech has been great and already refunded me. Thanks guys!


----------



## xefned (Dec 21, 2021)

Sparky_mark said:


> I'm looking for the same IC's for the Caesar if you have some spares that you'd be willing to part with? I've been hunting for ages now!



I should mention, I just have the readily available ones that are all over ebay and Amazon, not the NOS ones that CabinTech sells.

But, they seem to work fine. I put a pair in my Skidmark Purple bi-chorus and it sounds great. Message me if you're interested. They look like this:


----------

